

Ash HN: If someone waives their copyright, can I sell their content for profit?  - thrway434

<i>All content of this book are in the public domain. I hereby waive all claim 
of copyright in this work; it may be used or altered in any manner without 
attribution or notice to the me. Attribution, of course, is appreciated.
To clarify, I’m granting full permission to use any content on this site, 
including the chapters of my book, in any way you like. I release my copyright 
on this content.
While you are under no obligation to do so, I would appreciate it if you 
give me credit for any work of mine that you use, and ideally, link back to 
the original. If you feel like spreading a copy of this book, you may do so 
without payment</i>
======
rexreed
In the US, the creator of content is automatically assumed to be the owner of
a copyright, even if it is not officially filed with the Copyright Office. In
fact, all that official filing gives you is the right to receive treble
damages. But not filing doesn't mean you give up your copyright.

That being said, it looks like the content owner themselves gave up their
right. This pretty much sums it up: "I release my copyright on this content."
I'm not sure if that statement without being signed will carry much weight if
the content creator later changes their mind and then attests that they didn't
write the above statement. What would be safest would be for them to assign
their copyright interest to you, or to sign a document that waives their
copyright interest.

IANAL, so if I'm wrong, you're entitled to a refund :)

------
spooneybarger
short answer: Yes.

the wikipedia entry for this is fairly good:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_domain>

------
HardyLeung
Yes.

